# Coffee Job Resources



## narrybarrs (Aug 11, 2017)

Looking for baristas and was wondering if anyone knows any good websites to advertise beyond coffeejobsboard.com and the usual job sites (indeed, reed, totaljobs etc.)?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which area are you located in?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Which area are you located in?


I'll jump in on this thread as I'm too looking for a barista for my new shop. It's based in Whitchurch, Hampshire.

Any suggestions welcomed. Was thinking coffeejobsboard.com but seems to be mostly London?


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

BertVanGoo said:


> I'll jump in on this thread as I'm too looking for a barista for my new shop. It's based in Whitchurch, Hampshire.
> 
> Any suggestions welcomed. Was thinking coffeejobsboard.com but seems to be mostly London?


And did you find one? How did you go about it?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Honestly, some of the best staff I've found have been through Gumtree and the three (yes I counted) worst I've ever employed have been though the CJB. I have found excellent staff though it too but that's my experience to date.


----------

